# SOLD! Youth Carhartt / Youth insulated camo and accessories



## QuarryRidge (Mar 3, 2013)

1 youth medium Lodge outfitters insulated jacket
1 youth medium insulated Field and Stream bibs and jacket 

1 youth large insulated Carhartt jacket.

1 pair of field and stream non insulated gloves (never worn)

1 youth camo camp chair

$35 for everything.
Westerville, 43081

Non smoking home. No pets.
All of these were maybe worn a few
times.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Pm Sent


----------



## QuarryRidge (Mar 3, 2013)

Sold! Thanks OGF!


----------

